# Hello from Chicago



## Damianhunter84 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi there everyone I'm looking forward in learning as much as possible form the very informative  readers and writers from  this site 

Damian


----------



## Arnold (Nov 10, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Damianhunter84* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## iloveaerobics (Nov 11, 2010)

welcome Damian! =)


----------



## jadecrew (Feb 5, 2011)

welcome dude. ive got a Personal Trainer   Chicago who can help you out on your bodys health if you wanna focus on the abdominal part. hope you have a great time here.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Built (Feb 5, 2011)

Stop spamming. Thread closed.


----------

